# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  إعادة رفع مخطوطات سلسلة المصطفى: الاسطوانة السادسة

## صاحب همة

1- إرشاد المهتدين الى نصرة المجتهدين للسيوطي - نسختان
2- .........يتبع

----------


## صاحب همة

2- الأسامي والكنى لأبي أحمد الحاكم

----------


## صاحب همة

3- التحفة القلبية فى بعض المثلثات اللغوية للقليوبي

----------


## صاحب همة

4- التقييد والايضاح شرح مقدمة ابن الصلاح للعراقي

----------


## صاحب همة

5- الجليس الصالح الكافى والانيس الناصح الشافى للنهرواني

----------


## صاحب همة

6- الجواهر المضية في الطبقات الحنفية للقرشي

----------


## صاحب همة

7- الرد الوافر على من زعم ان من سمى ابن تيمية شيخ الاسلام كافر لابن ناصر الدين

----------


## صاحب همة

8- الصادح والباغم لابن الهبارية

----------


## صاحب همة

9- الصواعق المحرقة على اهل الرفض والزندقة لابن حجر الهيثمي

----------


## صاحب همة

10- المختلف والمشتبه من الاسماء والانساب والكنى للذهبي

----------


## صاحب همة

11- أوائل الكتب الستة للبصري - نسخة 1

----------


## صاحب همة

12- إيضاح المدارك فى الافصاح عن العواتك للزبيدي

----------


## صاحب همة

13- بلغة الطالب الحثيث فى صحيح عوالى الحديث للضياء المقدسي

----------


## صاحب همة

14- تاج التراجم في طبقات الحنفية لابن قطلوبغا الحنفي

----------


## صاحب همة

15- ثبت الشيخ أحمد بن مصطفى النقشبذي

----------


## صاحب همة

16- تحقيق النصرة بتلخيص معالم دار الهجرة للمراغي

----------


## صاحب همة

17- ثبت كفاية الطالب القنوع ببدائع عوالي الإسناد المرفوع للاسقاطي

----------


## صاحب همة

18- حاشية السندى على صحيح البخاري

----------


## صاحب همة

19- رسالة إثبات الإستواء لأبي محمد الجويني

----------


## صاحب همة

20- رسالة في مصطلح الحديث للحافظ ابن عبد الهادي

----------


## صاحب همة

21- رسالة فى معنى ألقى الشيطان فى أمنيته

----------


## صاحب همة

22- سند التميمي الخليلي

----------


## صاحب همة

23- سنن الحافظ ابن ماجة القزويني - نسخة 1

----------


## صاحب همة

24- شرح المثلث فى اللغة للمهلبي

----------


## صاحب همة

25- شرح نظم مثلث قطرب للفيروزابادي

----------


## صاحب همة

26- شروط الأئمة الخمسة للحافظ الحازمي

----------


## صاحب همة

27- صحيح الإمام مسلم - نسخة 02

----------


## صاحب همة

28- علل الحديث لعلي ابن المديني

----------


## صاحب همة

29-عنوان النجابة في قواعد الكتابة للسفطي

----------


## صاحب همة

30-فتاوى الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني

----------


## صاحب همة

31- فتح الرحمن شرح لقطة العجلان وبلة الظمآن للشيخ زكرياء الانصاري

----------


## صاحب همة

32- كشف النقاب عن كتاب الشهاب للمناوي

----------


## صاحب همة

33- لوامع الأنوار نظم غريب الموطا للموصلي

----------


## صاحب همة

34- قضا الوطر من نزهة النظر للشيخ إبراهيم اللقاني

----------


## صاحب همة

35- محاسن الاصطلاح للبلقيني

----------


## صاحب همة

36- مختصر كتاب البسملة للحافظ الذهبي

----------


## صاحب همة

37- مزيل الخفا عن ألفاظ الشفا للشمني

----------


## صاحب همة

38- مسند الحافظ أبي العباس السراج

----------


## صاحب همة

39- مشيخة الشيخ مصطفى المبلط

----------


## صاحب همة

40- معجم الشيوخ للأبرقوهي

----------


## صاحب همة

41- ملخص الإمداد بمعرفة علو الإسناد للعروسي

----------


## صاحب همة

42- منع الموانع في همع الهوامع للسبكي

----------


## صاحب همة

43- موطأ الإمام مالك بن أنس - نسخة 01

----------


## صاحب همة

44- نظم كفاية المتحفظ لابن الأجدابي لابن الخويي الشافعي

----------


## صاحب همة

45- نظم مقدمة ابن رشد للرقعي

----------


## صاحب همة

46- نظم نقاية العلوم السيوطي للسنباطي

----------

